# Electric Lake Hard Deck



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I headed out bright and early yesterday morning to electric lake. I went to the north end over by the boat ramp and drilled several test holes to see how thick the ice was. The ice was between 1-2 inches in different spots. I knew I was the first person of the season to fish the hard deck at electric because just 4 days ago most of the north still had open water.  When I arrived around 7:30 the temperature was -4 with the wind blowing about 20 mph. It was really cold until I got my ice shelter up and the heater going. The fishing was great and the fish were really aggressive. I caught one right after another all day long. Most of the fish I caught were tiger's. I kept my limit for dinner and turned the rest back for another day. The wild life officer showed up and wouldn't even walk out on the ice to talk to me so I headed over to his truck. He said I was crazy to be fishing right next to open water but I knew 2" of ice was plenty to support me with my shelter. He said that he just came from scofield and everyone was catching lots of fish but they were in the slot range. I fished Huntington the day before and it was packed with people, I only caught a few small tigers. I'm Heading back tomorrow with a good friend for another day at my favorite lake.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the report..glad to see that the ice is on at your favorite lake. Gotta love tigers on ice.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes for sure Evil twin. They are starting to get some good size as well, around the 14-20" range now. I love how tiger's always put up a great fight.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like the place to get Tigers on ice! The gutpile fish derby starts on the 14th and I will have to make a trip or two down there for my Tiger Trout entry. After all this "ice talk" I am re-thinking my 6 inch minimum of ice this year. Uh oh I might have an adiction!

Personally I have never iced a tiger before. The clown fish of the wasatch would be a pleasure to see coming out of the hole. Thanks for the report. Somehow I figured you would be the 1st on that lake.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

6"? You can drive a car on 6". I'm 200 lbs and 3" holds me just fine. 2" cracks as I walk but I haven't gone through (yet).


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

ScottyP said:


> 6"? You can drive a car on 6". I'm 200 lbs and 3" holds me just fine. 2" cracks as I walk but I haven't gone through (yet).


Yeah well I forgot to add the only 2 ice seasons I have gone out (2002 and last year) I was on crutches. Can't take a chance on breaking through when you cannot put any weight on 1 leg.

I broke through the shore at East Canyon late season as some laughing butt heads broke my board at the shoreline. Luckily I had 2 buddies that helped me through the water and back to shore that night. :shock:

Yes even 1 leg down and the trout are still in trouble! Rockport last year.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

haha tye die crutches as well!! thats hard core. anyone who ice fishes is nuts anyway!


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

That was a great report... I'm so ready to hit the ice... 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> 6"? You can drive a car on 6". I'm 200 lbs and 3" holds me just fine. 2" cracks as I walk but I haven't gone through (yet).


I wanna watch. I've been on a little less than 2 inches of ice. I've gotten wet once or twice at the edge of Deer Creek. I wouldn't drive on 6 inches of ice with your vehicle.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I always love it at the first of the ice season and the last of the season watching people that have gone through the ice. It may be 2" where you checked it but odds are it may be thinner or thicker where you walked depending on the conditions. I decided a long time ago that I don't like to get wet while ice fishing, so give me at least a constant 6" or so to walk on.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice report and glad you had fun. Now for ice thickness...here in Utah ice for me isn't like say the ice in MN, WI, SD, ND...you want quality clear black ice not the snow white ice. I'm like a few others...I'll wait for the black ice to form a good thickness...Here's a link to a great little website on ice safety with guidelines on ice thickness for 'black' ice...I would not drive a car or truck on any Utah ice...snowmobile or ATV will be okay but any type of car or truck be very, very, very careful. -)O(- -)O(-

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/safety/ice/index.html


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > 6"? You can drive a car on 6". I'm 200 lbs and 3" holds me just fine. 2" cracks as I walk but I haven't gone through (yet).
> ...


I walked across fishlake w/18" of ice and was scared SH&*(^%%! Probably because there was no snow on it and it was black as night. I still have nightmares. -)O(-


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I drove out on Scofield and my brother-in-law followed in a rental van on 14 inches of ice once. People cleared a path and looked at us like we were going to die. I had been out on the ice several times that year and knew the ice was safe.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

marty,

that black ice is scary at fishlake. we were the same way last year.


----------



## wbb (May 28, 2009)

That black ice is spooky, but there's nothing cooler than watching the fish on your line run around just below your feet. Drove the Yellow Lab completely nuts...


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report! That's outstanding...next Tuesday I may just be up there.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey Tyler, 

They dont plow the snow down to the boat ramp, do they? We tried to fish EL last year by the dam but the snow was to deep to walk through.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Its plowed right now because they are still logging the area right by the lake.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

The fishing has slowed down when we went on thursday but still had a great time and caught enough to take home for dinner. The ice is not really growing that fast and was the same thickness on thursday. We are headed back tomorrow morning to try out my new gear and sonar.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Going tech. Nice. Hope it works out really well for you.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

We went back on Sunday and....wow what a difference a couple of days make for stronger ice. The fishing didn't really pick up until around 10 and was steady until we left around 5. We had a great time catching nothing but tigers this time and brought home our limit for a great fish dinner after an awesome day on the ice. Heading down to mill meadow next weekend and will post results after the trip. Take care everyone and have a great day.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

How were the roads getting in there? Did you go from the boat ramp or the dam side? Just wondering if they plow it so you can access the ramp or if you have to hike down the "death hill" of boulders.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

A few different pics from Sunday....The fishing has slowed down the last couple of times we went and is time to move on to another hot spot.


----------

